# Remount Old HD Not Appearing



## sporkit (Apr 13, 2009)

I created a fresh install of bsd on a new hard drive, but also remounted my old hd to access my old configuration files and so on.  The problem is when I've attached the new drive as a IDE secondary slave not all of my slices are showing up.

Here's what my /dev currently looks like


```
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  75 Apr 13 15:27 ad0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  76 Apr 13 15:27 ad0s1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  77 Apr 13 10:27 ad0s1a
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  78 Apr 13 10:27 ad0s1b
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  79 Apr 13 15:27 ad0s1c
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  80 Apr 13 10:27 ad0s1d
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  82 Apr 13 10:27 ad0s1e
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  83 Apr 13 10:27 ad0s1f
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  84 Apr 13 15:27 ad2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  85 Apr 13 10:27 ad2s1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  86 Apr 13 15:27 ad3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  89 Apr 13 10:27 ad3s1
```

All the slices in ad3 are no longer showing up.  There are a number of slices that I should be seeing and the should look like this.


```
/dev/ad3s1b
/dev/ad3s1a
/dev/ad3s1e
/dev/ad3s1f
/dev/ad3s1d
```

This drive was primary partitioned and now attached as a slave device.  Should that make a difference?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2009)

It shouldn't make a difference if the slave's now a secondary..

What does *bsdlabel ad3s1* tell you?


----------



## sporkit (Apr 13, 2009)

They seem to show up.  The disk we're looking at was created for a 6.3 system.  I'm now on 7.1.


```
/home/john]# bsdlabel ad3s1
# /dev/ad3s1:
8 partitions:
#        size   offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a:  1048576       63    4.2BSD     2048 16384     8
  b:   472672  1048639      swap
  c: 16514001       63    unused        0     0         # "raw" part, don't edit
  d:  2332672  1521311    4.2BSD     2048 16384 28552
  e:  1048576  3853983    4.2BSD     2048 16384     8
  f: 11611505  4902559    4.2BSD     2048 16384 28552
partition c: partition extends past end of unit
bsdlabel: partition c doesn't start at 0!
bsdlabel: An incorrect partition c may cause problems for standard system utilities
partition f: partition extends past end of unit
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm... there is a way to re-read the labels so the corresponding dev entries will get re-created...
 Unfortunately I forgot how and cannot seem to find the answer


----------



## pablo (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't you change IDE mode setting in bios while replacing the drive? somewhat like LBA, CHS and so on? If not, it may be you must lower the OFFSET value for all partiotions for 47, so your disk go look like:

```
# /dev/ad3s1:
8 partitions:
#        size   offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a:  1048576       16    4.2BSD     2048 16384     8
  b:   472672  1048592      swap
  c: 16514001       16    unused        0     0         # "raw" part, don't edit
  d:  2332672  1521264    4.2BSD     2048 16384 28552
  e:  1048576  3853936    4.2BSD     2048 16384     8
  f: 11611505  4902512    4.2BSD     2048 16384 28552
```

PS: If it's not too late and you will tray similar method, please, post the results.


----------



## sporkit (Apr 15, 2009)

I was being an idiot.  By mounting my drive improperly in the first place, the system lost access to its subsequent partitions.

I mounted the entire disk slice.

```
/dev/ad3s1             /old_system     ufs     rw              2       2
```

What I needed to do was mount the first partition.

```
/dev/ad3s1a             /old_system     ufs     rw              2       2
```

Now the disk shows up in /dev and I can mount the rest...


```
/dev/ad3s1a             /old_system     ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad3s1e             /old_system/var ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad3s1f             /old_system/usr ufs     rw              2       2
```

My bad! :r


----------

